

The Unfinanced Entrepreneur [1998] - sedev
http://www.newsfromme.com/pov/col210/

======
sedev
Part of why I thought this was a good match for HN was that it not only lines
up with the monthly recap of "ideas versus execution," but it also reinforces
Patrick McKenzie's spiel about "your creative work is valuable, demand
appropriate value in return for doing that work."

